# Controller Area Network (CAN) data buses in the Phaeton



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Need your help: Phaeton and VAG-COM*

I know that this is not the VAG-COM Forum, but I'm searching for a Phaeton owner who also own's a VAG-COM system.
What I need from him/her is a list of the build in control modules.
You can easily get that list with VAG-COM by using the "Control Module Finder".
Once you've got that list, send it to me via email.
[email protected]
Thanks for your help!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Need your help: Phaeton and VAG-COM (Theresias)*

Hi Sebastian:
I have just ordered a fully licenced VAG-COM kit, with the HEX-USB cable. Not sure when it will arrive - maybe this coming week.
I have also got the English language translations done for the Phaeton, will email them to you tonight.
Michael


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Need your help: Phaeton and VAG-COM (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I have just ordered a fully licenced VAG-COM kit, with the HEX-USB cable. Not sure when it will arrive - maybe this coming week.

Cool, this will help!

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I have also got the English language translations done for the Phaeton, will email them to you tonight.

Yep, got it and it's beeing re-read and corrected (format). Should be online this evening or tomorrow morning.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Need your help: Phaeton and VAG-COM (Theresias)*

OK folks, we have a new resource, thanks to Sebastian at http://www.OpenOBD.org: It is an English language partial listing of the various coding options for the Phaeton. OBD means 'On Board Diagnostics', the idea of the web site is to have an open source of OBD information for all to use.
You can access the English language Phaeton page directly by clicking on this link: Phaeton English. At the top of the page you will see a directory of the different 'Addresses' (Controller Names) that exist in the Phaeton. This is not a complete list - this page is a work in progress. Controller names that show up in Orange have more detailed coding instructions further down the page, just click on the orange name and it will zip you down the page to the correct spot. Controller names that are in black have not yet been researched.
Some thing to keep in mind: Both Sebastian, who does the original research, and myself (I did the German to English translation) do this for fun, as a hobby, not as a full time job. We both really welcome any additional information you can provide. Also, Sebastian funds the cost of maintaining the website personally, and web hosting costs in Europe are much, much higher than they are in North America. So, if you find the site useful, please consider tossing in $5 or $10 into the pot, via PayPal, to help offset the bandwidth costs.
If you spot any errors - either in the coding or in the translations - please let us know via email: [email protected]
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 7:29 PM 10-31-2004_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Need your help: Phaeton and VAG-COM (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note: * Related topic - VAG-COM for Phaeton--need CAN or not?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Need your help: Phaeton and VAG-COM (PanEuropean)*

David and I were talking on the phone today, one of the things we discussed (and we were not certain about) is which VAG-COM cable is most appropriate to purchase for use on a Phaeton - the $249 one or the $349 one.
I posted that question in the VAG-COM forum here on Vortex, and received a quick response from one of the employees at Ross-Tech. Here's the link to that thread: Choosing the correct VAG-COM cable for a Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Need your help: Phaeton and VAG-COM (PanEuropean)*

Here is a partial list of Phaeton control modules and their associated addresses. This list only covers the modules that are part of the Convenience system Controller Area Network (CAN) data bus.
*Convenience System Controllers*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Need your help: Phaeton and VAG-COM (PanEuropean)*

Below is a list of modules that comprise the drivetrain Controller Area Network (CAN) data bus. I have added the numbers that appear in red in the upper right corner, they indicate the address of that particular controller when using a VAS or VAG-COM scan tool.
Note that the brake booster control module is only installed in Phaetons which have active cruise control - this booster module is what will apply braking force automatically, if necessary.
Note also that the engine control module 2 is only installed when the engine has more than 8 cylinders (e.g. V10 TDI, W12). There may also be some additional modules on this data bus that are not shown on the diagram, for example, address 25, the Immobilizer, address 31, Engine Other, and address 33, OBD II. Those modules are not of interest to us as owners or enthusiasts.
*Drivetrain CAN Data Bus Topology*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Need your help: Phaeton and VAG-COM (PanEuropean)*

Below is a topological diagram illustrating the Infotainment data bus on the Phaeton. As with the other two busses, drivetrain and convenience, the module that operates the screen between the speedometer and the tachometer serves as the gateway that allows the three busses to communicate with each other.
There is a fourth bus on the vehicle, that being the fiber optic cable that runs between the navigation CD player and the big display screen between the two front seats. To quote VW, "An extended rear operating unit is conceivable as part of a future development of the infotainment system". In other words, a large control module could be installed in the rear seating area, with the same capability as the front screen control module. Controller number J524 has been assigned to this future development, and it will use address 27. In the meantime, the basic "Rear Climatronic Control and Display Unit" that we all have on our North American Phaetons uses address 28, and it is module E265.
The voice control module at address 67 is not illustrated in this diagram. Some Phaetons have a voice recognition feature that can be used to trigger certain functions, for example, to provide the PIN number for a mobile phone. Cars with this module will have additional buttons on the left hand side of the steering wheel, between the existing 'volume up' and 'volume down' buttons.
As with the diagrams above, text in red, including the addresses for each module, has been added by me.
Michael
*Infotainment CAN bus Topology*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Need your help: Phaeton and VAG-COM (PanEuropean)*

Attached is a Self-Study Guide (SSG) that provides an excellent introduction and overview of the concepts involved in a Volkswagen Controller Area Network (CAN) data bus.
This document was published in 1999, around the time that CAN data buses were becoming more prevalent in VW vehicles. For that reason, it's a great educational document for enthusiastic Phaeton owners, because the document assumes you have no previous knowledge of the subject.
Obviously, data bus technology has evolved considerably since this document was published - the Phaeton has numerous different data busses and a central hub (router, so to speak) that allows exchange of information between the different busses. Still, this is a great document, well worth a read.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Need your help: Phaeton and VAG-COM (PanEuropean)*

Breaking things down even further to a macro level, here is an example of controller topology within a single control module - in this case, the Climate Control module.










*Here is a similar illustration showing topology for the clock*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Illustrations and PDF re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Bruno34Slifer (Jun 21, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi
I was searching out for your Answer and came across a web site that gives the complete plan to build your own DIY OBD II or earlier compatible device . All we need is to get some basic parts from Digikey store and solder them together . Here is the link .. check it !

http://www.planetfall.com/cms/content/opendiag-obd-ii-schematics-pcb-layout

____
electronic contract manufacturer


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

This is an amazing effort, thanks Michael and Sebastian


----------

